# Made Jeff's Meat Loaf!!



## rdwhahb (Oct 8, 2016)

Made Jeff's smoked meat loaf. Sorry for the subject line was not complete and not sure how to edit it. Can't seam to edit the subject line at least from mobile device. 

Very easy to make and looks and smells amazing. Unfortunately this is for tomorrows dinner with family along with a spatchcock chicken that's still in the WSM. So no cut open pictures.  Recipe was from last week's email. 

Here is the recipe, http://www.smoking-meat.com/october-6-2016-smoked-meatloaf-comfort-food













IMG_20161008_165325.jpg



__ rdwhahb
__ Oct 8, 2016






Hope this is in the correct category.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 8, 2016)

I fixed your title. Also meat loaf looks great.


----------



## joe black (Oct 8, 2016)

Your meat loaf looks awesome.  You can't beat Jeff's recipes.  In his book, there is a recipe for meat loaf on the page before his that I really like.  Try it sometime.  If you don't have his book, well..... Christmas is coming soon.


----------



## rdwhahb (Oct 8, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Your meat loaf looks awesome.  You can't beat Jeff's recipes.  In his book, there is a recipe for meat loaf on the page before his that I really like.  Try it sometime.  If you don't have his book, well..... Christmas is coming soon.



Ya know, I have had his book for longer than I remember lol. It has got mixed in the shuffle of everyday life. Good time to get it out and go through it. Thanks for the reminder lol.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2016)

Great looking meatloaf!

Al


----------



## cmayna (Oct 9, 2016)

I've been considering trying Jeff's meatloaf recipe.  This post nails it.  Nice job.


----------



## rdwhahb (Oct 9, 2016)

I must admit I'm not big on meat loaf BUT this was my favorite meat loaf to date. Definitely high on the remake list :-)


----------



## rdwhahb (Oct 10, 2016)

Finished the rest off for tonight's dinner and remembered to snap a quick pic. 













IMG_20161010_173800.jpg



__ rdwhahb
__ Oct 10, 2016


----------

